# Dark art, dark comics, and a dark Halloween tale...



## OctobersTail (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm a big time Halloween junkie, and while I've always loved it, I finally, fully embraced the holiday a few years ago. I've been lurking for a while now, and decided to say hello. We have a new fine art statue coming out soon that would also make a beautiful centerpiece for those of you who enjoy dark themed, and non-traditional fine art.

I write and illustrate the comic book "Darkchylde" which is the story of Ariel Chylde, a girl who can become the creatures from her many recurring nightmares - and that is who the statue is of. If you're not familiar with the comics, we just released two new collections this year from Image comics which are available now from Amazon. Fun bedtime reading!

I'm also working on a darkly illustrated Halloween story book which I hope will be out next year. It will have some cool spooky characters, a fun story, and will visually steer toward the look of "The Secret of Nihm" film from animator Don Bluth. Basically it's my love letter to the spirits of Autumn.

The cover for the Halloween story book will be premiering at the "October Shadows" art gallery this October. I'd like to update in this thread and post art from the new Halloween story book from time to time. Give the Halloween forum some first looks.

Cheers!
~Randy
www.darkchylde.com


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Halloween Forum, Randy.

As it happens, I'm a comic book and original art collector, and also a long-time member of the Spawn.com message board, so I'm somewhat familiar with 'Darkchylde'.

Looking forward to seeing more re: your illustrated Halloween storybook project.


----------

